# Canabillism- would you do it?



## Shamrock (Mar 30, 2008)

-Going with the assumption that the person was already dead.-

Okay let's say the SHTF or maybe its TEOTWAWKI or something.

If you where really desperate, and I mean REALLY DESPERATE, then would you resort to eating a dead body?

shamrock


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

It would depend on the situation. If I was trapped in the Andes or had to overwinter in Donner Pass, I might do it, if it were the only way for me to stay alive. I definitely wouldn't enjoy it, and if I was with other people, I would probably spend the rest of my time there sleeping with one eye open, just to ensure that I wasn't next on the menu...


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Dr. Lector was a genius you know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Pork is pork once it comes off the grill.

"He was a man of good taste."

.....Alan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Personally, I see nothing wrong with eating a dead human. Provided it was frozen or dried or something so no rotten flesh. The body is dead. Won't be using it for anything in the near future. I COULD use it to stay alive. 

Don't know that I could eat a loved one, tho. Fortunately, I only have the one, and he's likely to outlive me in a TEOTWAWKI scenario.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd feed my chickens/pigs first but if I had no critters to feed....yeah I'd break out the stash of Sweet Baby Rays....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Y'all gonna get kuru eating those people.


----------



## mc2rwe (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely! I would even eat a loved one...I know what went into that loved one... no steroids or growth hormones please.


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Just had to chime in here . . .there most likely would be no reason why we would have to get down to eating one another if you just study trees and plants before hand. There are so many edible plants and tree parts out there in natrue, but people just don't know about them. The only time it gets harder to find things to adapt to eat would be in winter buried under six feet of snow. I'd much rather eat a plant or tree part than a human any day. (And I'm not even a vegetarian!)


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 30, 2008)

Pets4me you just reminded me of a joke, It went "vegetarians eat vegetables, I'm a humanitarian".:angel:

Shamrock


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. I would do it given that I knew what they died of. Would just feel stupid to eat an 'off' person and kill myself when I was doing so well.

Oh..but not raw. That is one step too far unless I was just flat out gonna die. I could fathom gnawing on a critter raw, but gnawing on a filet of Bob tartar is just too much.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't think any of us have ever been hungry enough to do that, but under the right conditions, I think most people would. The Donner party and the Andes plane crash survivors have already been mentioned - those were a do it or die situation, thank God I have never been in that kind of situation.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

As a general rule, I won't eat something that I find already dead. So if I came across some dead guy on the road, no I would not eat him. Now, on the other hand, if I were starving and there were a spare person or two around, I would have no qualms about butchering and eating them :spam:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't believe I would. You never know for sure until you're in that situation but I don't think I would. Partly because I think there comes a point at which we can choose to live as humans or as animals. Just my opinion.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

nope
no long pork here


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I can only pray I'm never in the situation where I will find out.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey interesting question....NO~! I would never need to if I was trapped here and that would be my most likely entrapment. I live on an island where there are no stores or businesses. Right now I am looking at white cap waves and no boats out in those wild currents from my home (mine is tyed up securely at the dock with spring lines). Gee, what would I eat if I was stuck out here with no way to get to groceries for a year? We do get stuck out here sometimes as we have to go by boat only, due to storms (this has happened and it lasted three weeks). I would help myself to my practically endless pantry, all those homecanned goodies, keep warm with my wood stove, we don't have predators here and no deer. I do not even need electricity! I have it and use it but could so easily adapt to going without it. We have LOTS OF BUNNIES all over the island! Yes that is right, we can kill and eat them whenever we need to. Or I could pull crab, clam or fish out of the water. Even in bad weather I can dig up my dinner in the sand! I can pull seaweed right off the incoming waves. Having a survivalist minded Father, he educated us on making due and getting to know your surroundings well enough to survive. I don't see myself on Mt. Everest or in the Himalayans anytime soon. My most likely scenario is getting trapped RIGHT HERE? I have to say that would be cool! I like it when it happens, challenges are fun for me. Can't say my family shares my enthusiasm. When we run out of juice, well I make it with berries. I cook from scratch anyhow so being resourceful is really important where I live. I love the old style of doing things anyway. I think you will find most circumstances that are emergency related and strand human beings in remote areas can be handled without consuming your buddies or family members. Did you know you can survive on potatoes and water long term? A medium potato gives you half a day supply of vitamin C. That is right, you can prevent scurvy in a starving situation by eating potatoes with the skin on... Guess I would not relish getting stranded in snow covered mountains....


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Under no circumstances. The worst thing that can happen to me is that I'll starve and die. Death is something I have no reason to fear, since my next life will be much better and will last for eternity.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I wouldn't want to eat a human. But like another poster; one never knows exactly what one will do in a extreme situation. Just like asking if you could kill someone. You never actually know 100% until you are put into that situation...


----------



## bekab (Oct 14, 2008)

absolutely not. I've gone hungry, extreme, desperate hunger, and never once did I consider eating a fellow human. I'd rather die.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

No. I'd rather just die and be done with it. If society and available resources degenerated to the point of nothing left but people eating other people just to survive for a few more days then I don't see any reason to continue on. There's something better on the other side of death's door.

.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

deaconjim said:


> Under no circumstances. The worst thing that can happen to me is that I'll starve and die. Death is something I have no reason to fear, since my next life will be much better and will last for eternity.


Ditto. Actually I am a little shocked by the answers.

Talk about a disease vector on top of it...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Dead folks no. Very very recently dead folks, probably. Dead folks (or recently live) I know, probably not.

Humans carry lots of diseases... the dead died for a reason... hate to pick up whatever they died from. If it got to the point where I'm going cannibal, the fear of Mad Cow disease (jacob krutchfield {sic}) or any other related disease would be unimportant.

I may have to re-read 'The Road' before the movie comes out... gut wrenching cannibalism scenarios...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No. Absolutely not.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............Not now , Not Ever ! Nor would I kill my dog and eat him ! Some activities I will not participate in , regardless of how hungary I become !


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have never gotten to the point of being so hungry as to answer yes to your question. But, mama always said "never say never."


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I prep and stay close to my preps so hopefully I'll never have to answer that question. 

This thread reminds me of the movie "City Slickers" when the Phil told the brothers to eat him if he died first. :rotfl:


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

As I sit here fat and happy I'm gonna say no flippin' way. But who knows in a true EOTWAWKI situation.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I will not, shall not, eat dead Fred,
It matters not what y'all have said.
I could not would not in a box,
I do not desire the contagious Pox.
I can not, would not carve a Pam ham,
The worst to happen is I meet the great I AM!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> I will not, shall not, eat dead Fred,
> It matters not what y'all have said.
> I could not would not in a box,
> I do not desire the contagious Pox.
> ...


That may well be the first cannabilism poem on record.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Technically, I think it's an anti-cannibalism poem. 


I don't think I could do it. And I pray I am never in any situation where it becomes an option.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd rather die first.........


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Only with a few Fava beans and a nice Chianti.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

In a life or death situation? Sure, meat is meat.
That said it would have to be a do or die situation.

I believe the body is just a shell, so once that person is dead why the stress?

This is all assuming I knew the cause of death and that I had the ability to fully cook said meat.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

WanderingOak said:


> It would depend on the situation. If I was trapped in the Andes or had to overwinter in Donner Pass, I might do it, if it were the only way for me to stay alive.
> 
> Or like in the movie "The Big Bus" when the guy was about to get attacked by other bus drivers while in a bar. He told them "it was only a foot, and that's all".
> 
> ...


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

never unless i didn't know it and would kll the person the gave it to me if i found out. A really prepared person wouldn't even have to consider it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I would not like a steak sliced from Rob,
I would not like him on a shish-ka-bob,
I would not like him as a roast,
I would not like him chipped in gravy served on toast,
I would not like him in a stir fry,
I would not eat him if he should die.....

My one and only attempt at poetry, posted on the internet!!

But as others have posted, 
never say never!!!!!

Maybe with enough hot sauce, and other seasonings???


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

*Contingency Cannibalism: Superhardcore Survivalism's Dirty Little Secret*

.....Alan.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

A fella I know wrote a book on recipes for canibals, he was informed this past summer that it will no longer be printed by them as it is only selling about 25 copies per year now...... he said he knew it wasnt long for the world when he saw it in the bargain bin, but what is amazing is, one it was printed and 2 it sold for 15-20 years so well, and still sells 25 copies per year.... I never did get him to autograph one so i could have it on my recipe shelf for when I have "friends for dinner".......

William
Idaho


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes, I think i could do it.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

If it kept me alive to see my wife and children again...


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats why I prep so I won't have to do it.


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Blu3duk: Thanks for reminding us all not to go to dinner at your house! lol!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

No. I already have problems eating anything that had a conscious thought in its lifetime. When that guilt becomes too worrisome, I switch to the vegan diet.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Under no circumstances would I eat human flesh. I have never been in any situation where I didn't have enough sense to find something edible that was SAFE to eat. Further, I would NEVER put myself in a situation where that would come about. If it did, I would die first. You don't know me, so you can doubt that statement. If you knew me, you wouldn't doubt it for one moment. My beliefs prohibit it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

soulsurvivor said:


> No. I already have problems eating anything that had a conscious thought in its lifetime. When that guilt becomes too worrisome, I switch to the vegan diet.


Eating them?


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

I would consider a couple relatives of mine. LOL! No seriously, I think I would pray for the Good Lord to take me out.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention! I've nibbled around on a few necks in my younger days, but I have never taken a big bit out of one.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Pets4me said:


> Blu3duk: Thanks for reminding us all not to go to dinner at your house! lol!


Guess thats why I aint had "friends over for dinner" in quite a spell now, folks got to wondering...... ;-Ã

my wife sez im bad...... scaring folks like i do..... who me?

William
Idaho


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> Eating them?


LOL!! Please forgive my vacuity! I'm guilty of vacilating! I do sometimes exist within a vegetative state of mind.


----------



## 2BcountryWench (Jan 25, 2009)

Hopefuly I'll never have to find out..... but I guess it is not entirely out of the question if there was NO other way to survive (or to keep my loved ones alive).


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

This is actually a funny/sad conversation.

I'm thinking maybe this topic came up after reading "The Road"? I know after I read that I did think about it for a few minutes.

Personally, I don't know. I've been hungry but not that hungry and I'm pretty sure that your hunger pains start to go away after a few days. In fact, after about a week of eating almost nothing I could barely eat much anyway so it would probably be worse with real hunger.

Kuru comes from eating brains. And not just human ones. The Prion configuration in pigs and cows and most primates is close enough to ours to create a form of that. It is actually natures way of ensuring certain's species DON'T habiltually cannabalize their own. 

As for disease, you'd need to use the same precautions as you would any wild caught meat.

As for family...I'm actually far more likely to give myself a quick head shot to ensure my family had food to survive than actually partake. That way at least I'd know they would get safe food.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm with NO. I'm living forever, one way or another, so along with that there are places I wont' go because it just aint beneficial.

And if you think about it, there are lots of very desparate places all around the world right now, and most of those folks haven't "resorted" to it. 

Re the ALive guys--yes, they did it, but they also paid a huge price and had serious dealing to do to come out the other side in one piece, as a human. Most folks aren't up to that. All that to say cannibalism, to my mind is a very complex thing, physically as well as spiritually, and to be on the safe side I won't go there. 

However, I hope when it comes time for me to die I can go walk into the woods and sit under a tree, die and be torn to bits, scattered and rot dow into the ground and soar in the guts of turkey vultures. (heh, I wrote a poem about this, I need to find it ), so I have no problem being eaten by the land...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

A great read I respect highly is called "SURVIVE THE SAVAGE SEAS" by Dougal Robertson. I am a sucker for nautical reads anyhow but, it's relevance to this thread is that it is a survival story against unreal odds AND DESPITE WHAT THEY GO THROUGH, NO ONE ATE ANYONE. Every day out the open seas on their inflatable raft, tired and old, not well equipped, and leaky, they were using a sailing dinghy that he rigged up to tow it. Every day they faced death, starvation and lack of water and the sharks who kept them company. How is that for irony? Surrounded by salt water, they rarely had enough water to drink. They were close to starving most of the time, lack of food, water, exhaustion from constant bailing out of the water they were taking on. What this man did to feed his family and their guest, is the kind of stuff I hope we all are made of! As his hands were cut to ribbons fishing with lines and a handcarved harpoon, he had to pull the line in with his bare hands, sea turtles he hoisted up scratched him up good, he fought for the food he provided and they ate all of it RAW. Homesteaders are the real deal. They know how to hunt, grow, harvest and get their own food...... There is always something you can do...always......


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

After being a nurse for many years, I don't think that I would want to touch a body much less eat one. If we got in a bad situation, I don't know that I would even toss bodies to the dogs or pigs. I'm talking fresh bodies like from thugs that show up and have to be shot. I think they would just have to go on a bonfire or something. Hep C can stay around for a while and there are so many people with that crud. Not to mention all the HIV walking around. There are several diseases that would make meat collection down right dangerous to the person doing the collecting.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I'd rather just go on and meet my Maker than eat my neighbor.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

I would.
You all would, faced with death by starvation and 150 lbs of dead meat.
You haven't faced it, you can't honestly know what you would feel or do.

I'd eat. I do not want to die from something as simple as starving. The dead are dead, if left to rot the worms will eat, the buzzards will eat. Every scavenger will eat. So will I.

I wont be happy.. I wont enjoy it.. I probably wont keep the first steak down.
Ya know what? I'll get over it, and live one more day. I'm not fighting and killing "the enemy" to stay alive and then say "who wait a sec... cant eat em"

You shoot at me in a shtf world, I'm gonna eat you and feed my dogs your innards. You betcha.
You drop dead while hunkering down with me and I'm out of food, you are the main course. 

That's called 'reality'. Russians during WW2 are their dead children to stay alive. Some killed their neighbors, some snatched their kids. 
Hideous times drive people into madness. It drives the sane ones to make unthinkable choices.

Say what you like, you will eat. You don't think so or believe it now, but just remember, I toldja so.


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

I would think that we would have to face that situation in real life to really be able to answer that question.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

It's taboo for sure, but I would. And after reading Stranger in a Strange Land...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> I would.
> You all would, faced with death by starvation and 150 lbs of dead meat.
> You haven't faced it, you can't honestly know what you would feel or do.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you're wrong. Many, many people have starved to death without resorting to cannibalixm, even though the opportunity was there. There is no evidence to support your assertions.

I have the assurance that I will live forever, and that the life I'll have after this one will be much better and more enjoyable than anything I could possibly have here. There is no reason for me to resort to cannabilism for the sake of clinging to this life.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

For any that consider that they are potential cannibals, allow me to suggest that you first decide if you like the taste of human flesh or nor by chopping off some of your own fingers and frying them up. That should give you a good idea of whether you'd like the lifestyle or not. Or maybe you could begin with your own family's digits. They'd be more likely to oblige you than I would. And don't give me that reasoning that you'd only eat the dead. It would only be a small step to the next level of hunt and kill. Are you human or are you animal? And how many of you are out there?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

deaconjim said:


> Sorry, but you're wrong. Many, many people have starved to death without resorting to cannibalixm, even though the opportunity was there. There is no evidence to support your assertions.
> 
> I have the assurance that I will live forever, and that the life I'll have after this one will be much better and more enjoyable than anything I could possibly have here. There is no reason for me to resort to cannabilism for the sake of clinging to this life.


I agree with this.

Anyone read "the Terror"?
truly an awesome read.

http://www.amazon.com/Terror-Novel-...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255783941&sr=8-1


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I agree with DeaconJim and those who have given similar replies... why would I allow myself to eat human flesh simply in order to survive a bit longer, and then do it again to survive a bit longer etc., when it would cost me my humanity? I value my humanity and my soul more than anything in *this* world (other than my parents and immediate family, of course) and to throw that away for the sake of filling my belly for a while is absolutely out of the question. As already mentioned, the very worst that can happen to me is that I will starve and die. The end. The end of this life here on earth, but only the beginning of an eternal life where there *is no* starvation or pain or grief.

And as already mentioned, hundreds of millions of people have died over the centuries of starvation, and their cultural or personal morals have prevented most of them, I would daresay, from resorting to cannibalism. So why should it be any different for those of us here in the U.S., for example? It wouldn't. There will always be people whose moral convictions simply will not allow for them to partake in certain activities; robbery, rape, murder, physical assault, and no doubt that would also extend to cannibalism. 

If the world or our country got to that point, it would not be worth living in and I would be more than glad to leave it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If most found themselves in a situation where cannibalism was the only option, what type of world would you be clinging to life for? And WHAT for? Isolated cases are no different. That is a line that is never to be crossed. In cases of desperate people eating human flesh to live, it often leads to murder. Where it doesn't, there is irreparable damage to the psyche of those that survive and never can erase the abomination from their minds.

It is possible due to bad weather or mankind destroying the environment, that in the future we may be faced with potential starvation. I am not interested in being one of the last ones standing.

We live in an environment absolutely surrounded by food. Two nights ago, we had sauteed clams (DH dug them- we live minutes from the Hood Canal), there are oysters, crab, and all kinds of fish. Yes, this all has to be in season. I have a great garden that bears a lot of food, even with some failures. Our Orchard wouldn't have been considered successful by any means, but I still ended up with 150#s of Yellow Transparent/Liberty Apples, 50#s of Asian Pears, and picked 32#s of Italian Plums from a friend's Orchard up the road. We have a propane powered generator that is hard-wired in and kicks in if the electricity fails. I dehydrate or seal/freeze most of our fruits/veggies. We have rabbits/chickens, too. When we go camping, we bring double the amount of food we need. If we suddenly had to rely on ourselves to provide our own food, no problem at all. Destruction of our environment and the world as we know it? That is the end of the road for me.

Cannibals can have that type of world, each other, and better sleep with one eye open (as stated before). Look forward to a disease wiping you out.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think I could eat human flesh, myself. I'd rather just go ahead and die, off to a better place with my moral convictions intact. But I wouldn't mind if my family ate me after I was gone. Maybe that would be the last gift I could give my kids - a nice fat rump roast. (insert Vincent Price laughter here.....)


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I don't think I could eat human flesh, myself. I'd rather just go ahead and die, off to a better place with my moral convictions intact. But I wouldn't mind if my family ate me after I was gone. Maybe that would be the last gift I could give my kids - a nice fat rump roast. (insert Vincent Price laughter here.....)


OMG...that was just gross. But I hear you. I'm of the same opinion.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I agree with DJ also. there are many people who have died because they wouldn't eat human flesh. i myself want no part of it. the lowest form of human life. my father told me of people who got lost in the woods and some survived on human flesh (after they died) but several died because they wouldn't touch it.if life comes down to that i wouldn't want to be alive anyway. ~Georgia.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

Around the world and throughout time there have been cannibal cultures, where it was not taboo, rather a great honor to consume ones relatives and enemies.
It is a social taboo, a religious belief that one will lose ones eternal soul if you were to eat the long pig.

A way of life? No, I sure wouldnt care for that.
A way to live for a short while till times got better? Sure.
The topic is emergency, not lifestyle.

I'd rather eat a dead comrade than shoot a total stranger "just because they were unprepared and come looking for food" as quite a few crow about doing when they are faced with SHTF refugees.

I never want it to come to it, but if it did, and it was a short term means to survival end, not a lifestyle to be adopted to live out yer life one would be foolish to die over something as simple as a food taboo.

These topics slide from the OP to ridiculous extremes. It's funny.
Ya start out asking would you eat to survive (short term implied).

Then we get reasons given to why the answer is no by talking about living out yer life hunting and eating people.

Ok some would, some wouldn't. Good reasons given all around.

So which end do you start eating, there's a fun topic.
Head to foot or feet to head?

Which parts would be best to eat first?
Probably the liver. Never the brains. (Prion Disease)

White wine or red?

LOL


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> Ok some would, some wouldn't. Good reasons given all around.
> 
> So which end do you start eating, there's a fun topic.
> Head to foot or feet to head?
> ...


Through the back, tenderlions first. With a nice garlic butter glaze. Human liver is bound to be trash..........................


I'm thinking a nice California Zin...........


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Canabillism may be taboo but it was and could be a fact of life .
a number of early explorations for the northern passage ended in Canabillism, as did those to the south pole . in the ages of sailing ships it wasnt spoken of but took place if the ship was caught for weeks in a still . 
I have to point out Never is a very long time . Those claiming they would never havent yet faced the need . 
Its also unlikely the need would arise in the lower 48 without a major onset of nuclear winter or something to devistate the flora and fauna .
Unless your stuck in a life raft in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Mr.Hogwallop View Post
> 
> Ok some would, some wouldn't. Good reasons given all around.
> 
> ...


any wine that goes good with pork would be my guess after all tribes often called it long pig. 
so yes first would have to be internal organs heart liver kidneys.
hams could be smoked , belly smoked for beacon , I suppose pickled fingers and toes . 
Of course in this day and age you'd have to be sure it was a real person before cooking otherwise you might end up with a pile of melted plastic


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> otherwise you might end up with a pile of melted plastic
> __________________


touche'


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

my brother has a term "nieghbor steaks" , watched a show on cannabilism and I always thought I was pretty tough guy made me physically ill , one thing they mentioned was if you go long enough with out food the parts of your brain that handle those ethical thoughts of not eating your freinds shut down, I noticed in a lot of posts that others have stated that people have starved to death with cannabalism as a option, I dont think it was starvation more like dehydration (only takes a week or less to die that way) or mentally induced state (kind of how people only live a week longer then thier long loved mate) prior to the shut down of those parts of the brain. if you go long enough I think you would give in too such a thing at some point your bodys going to go into survival mode and rational thought will go out the door untill you have the nessary nutrition for the switchs in your head to be thrown back on when that happens I wonder if some would convince themselfs "I already did it so why stop" and be very concious of there actions or if they would stand by thier convictions and pray for forgivness and find a way to stop the monster inside.

I would like to point out also that in the natural world canabilism is a common thing.

I dont think I could at least well still in controll of of my mental faculties.

Im sure there are those out there that could easily justify murder to eat in thier mind much like they justify many other things they do in there lifes now, and then there are those that are just sick and would take no justification whatso ever.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> Isolated cases are no different. That is a line that is never to be crossed. In cases of desperate people eating human flesh to live, it often leads to murder. Where it doesn't, there is irreparable damage to the psyche of those that survive and never can erase the abomination from their minds.


This is what I wrote above. An "isolated case" is what you are referring to Mr. Hogwallop.

There is plenty out there to back up what I wrote. What you wrote appears to be an example of societal desensitization, a topic I was discussing just today with a brilliant young University of Washington student. When he called doing research for a paper he had to write, mainly political questions, this led to some other topics. What was to be a 10 minute call, turned into 1.5 hours. This young man had never spoken to any one who was leading an increasingly self-sustaining life, who had views like mine. He began asking me questions, and like any one else, I have opinions. However, not like everyone, I have immediate concrete reasoning behind my opinions. The conversation lasted a lot longer due to personal responsibility (I believe strongly in that) being laced through most of the questions (in most cases, lack thereof---discussed socialism, communism, and anarchy). We also talked about present society, media, and many other topics. At the end of our conversation, he asked me what nationality he was based on his voice. I told him- silence. He then tells me that no one he had spoken to had been able to get that right. Further, just for fun, I told him what kind of guy he was, and more silence. He then wanted me to explain how I knew that. My father taught me how to do this many years ago. You can build a tree, add the limbs, and all the leaves just by listening closely to someone speak. If the right tree comes together, you know who they are. If it doesn't, you know who they aren't. This type of analysis is done for self-preservation.

Interesting to equate a human body = food tabu. Also, short term? How long can one live off just water? I take dehydrated food with me everywhere I go, so not a chance I will be without "actual food." I could live off that & water for more than a month, easily. It is extremely unlikely that those who allowed themselves to resort to eating human flesh to survive thought it something very easy to deal with. Most came out of those situations mentally tortured over what they did. That isn't a flippant thing. Further, those that can easily resort to that, can also resort to murder to stay alive, if that becomes necessary to survive (proven, also).

I considered this a serious question and do have a sense of humor, also. However, I don't find this topic one that is humorous in any respect. It truly does relate to a question of humanity, to retain that, or to deny it and suffer the consequences.

Albeit I myself would never do such a thing, I believe that others truly would- no one they knew, who knew what they did, would ever forget and it would affect how they thought of them and their feelings toward them permanently. After surviving, it is unlikely others won't find out what you have done. You will be shunned, judged, and hated by most other people. So these are more consequences those of you can look forward to. That isn't my opinion, but fact. The damage to the psyche varies by the person and his beliefs.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Never would I consider eating the flesh of another human being. 

I would sustain myself with my own urine *IF* my physical survival was ever in such a *critical* state.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> I never want it to come to it, but if it did, and it was a short term means to survival end, not a lifestyle to be adopted to live out yer life one would be foolish to die over something as simple as a food taboo.


Morality is a strong motivator for some of us. The rejection of cannibalism is certainly more than a "food taboo". I wouldn't resort to eating human flesh because of a silly death taboo.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been trying to think of any animal population that has eaten its own into extinction. Maybe I'm too hasty in comparing humanity to animals.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

lorichristie said:


> This is what I wrote above. An "isolated case" is what you are referring to Mr. Hogwallop.
> 
> There is plenty out there to back up what I wrote. What you wrote appears to be an example of societal desensitization, a topic I was discussing just today with a brilliant young University of Washington student. When he called doing research for a paper he had to write, mainly political questions, this led to some other topics. What was to be a 10 minute call, turned into 1.5 hours. This young man had never spoken to any one who was leading an increasingly self-sustaining life, who had views like mine. He began asking me questions, and like any one else, I have opinions. However, not like everyone, I have immediate concrete reasoning behind my opinions. The conversation lasted a lot longer due to personal responsibility (I believe strongly in that) being laced through most of the questions (in most cases, lack thereof---discussed socialism, communism, and anarchy). We also talked about present society, media, and many other topics. At the end of our conversation, he asked me what nationality he was based on his voice. I told him- silence. He then tells me that no one he had spoken to had been able to get that right. Further, just for fun, I told him what kind of guy he was, and more silence. He then wanted me to explain how I knew that. My father taught me how to do this many years ago. You can build a tree, add the limbs, and all the leaves just by listening closely to someone speak. If the right tree comes together, you know who they are. If it doesn't, you know who they aren't. This type of analysis is done for self-preservation.
> 
> ...


thank you Lori!

I'd be willing to put it out there too, that socially and historically cannibalism in most cases has NOTHING to do with starvation. It's all about domination, status, humiliation. Some of the tribes of the PNW did cannibalism, amidst some of the most fertile and abundant forests/sea/savannah in North America. Because they were so well fed they had time to develop intricate and extravagant social customs and arts--not too different from our extravagance today, and look at how popular vampires are in our movies and lit!

I agree, nothing to joke about or take lightly.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> I've been trying to think of any animal population that has eaten its own into extinction. Maybe I'm too hasty in comparing humanity to animals.


In my little nightmare scenario (very akin to the one in Cormac McCarthy's The Road), to not resort to cannibalism {when the only thing left to eat on the planet is humans [you know humans are a tenacious species]} would indeed lead to the extinction of the species.

Don't be too hasty about being hasty comparing humans to animals. Humans are animals. Quite a few humans don't consider themselves animals. Animal, vegetable, or mineral. I'm not a vegetable. I'm not a mineral. I'm an animal. One of the higher order animals, but animal still....


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

People starve to death daily and don't consider cannibalism, why would it be any different if it was us? People have starved to death simply because after a stressfull event they didn't have any food that they were used to, how many of them would be able to resort to cannibalism?

In the airplane crash in the mountains some of the people chose not to eat the bodies of the people killed on impact and they starved to death.

It would be very difficult for any of us to actually do it...I wouldn't but some will.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

No. N. O.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

texican said:


> Don't be too hasty about being hasty comparing humans to animals. Humans are animals. Quite a few humans don't consider themselves animals. Animal, vegetable, or mineral. I'm not a vegetable. I'm not a mineral. I'm an animal. One of the higher order animals, but animal still....


Yeah we are animals, but for the most part(as a whole in this country) we've forgotten a lot of useful animal knowledge, like self preservation (realistic, like finding food and sniffing out bad water) or just being(without being towards a goal, or having stuff to support being, etc)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Yeaaaaaa, just don't think I could do it. Like the good Deacon and others have said, I would rather die and go to my heavenly reward with humanity intact than eat a human...BUT I will not say never(as that has gotten me into trouble more times than I can count!)


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

The only thing about the folks during the airplane crash is that they would be trying to survive to get back to their families. I think that is a different situation than having your family around you and going through the situation with them and having that time to spend with them.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

texican said:


> In my little nightmare scenario ..... *to not resort* to cannibalism {when the only thing left to eat on the planet is humans ....} would indeed lead to the extinction of the species.


If there was nothing left to eat except other humans then that would mean the planet was dead and that would still mean the extinction of the species. 

You know the old expression "man cannot survive on bread alone" ..... well the same rule applies to eating humans "man cannot survive on man alone". Humans are omnivores and MUST have some vegetable fiber in their diet. Even obligate carnivores must ingest some fibrous vegetable materials to help them digest the meat they eat. Dysentery and malnutrition would prevail in humans. With the procession of time people would suffer from wasting, men would become sterile and women would eventually stop having cycles and would not get pregnant. The remaining people would grow older, eating each other and then all die of dysentery, old age and attrition. Hence the extinction of human cannibals with nothing left to eat but themselves.

.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

naturelover said:


> If there was nothing left to eat except other humans then that would mean the planet was dead and that would still mean the extinction of the species.
> 
> You know the old expression "man cannot survive on bread alone" ..... well the same rule applies to eating humans "man cannot survive on man alone". Humans are omnivores and MUST have some vegetable fiber in their diet. Even obligate carnivores must ingest some fibrous vegetable materials to help them digest the meat they eat. Dysentery and malnutrition would prevail in humans. With the procession of time people would suffer from wasting, men would become sterile and women would eventually stop having cycles and would not get pregnant. The remaining people would grow older, eating each other and then all die of dysentery, old age and attrition. Hence the extinction of human cannibals with nothing left to eat but themselves.
> 
> .


well good riddance! 

however...old school eskimos might make it, they evolved to eat blubber and eyeballs(if there are any eskimos here, I hope this is not offensive, eskimos rock)


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> well good riddance!
> 
> however...old school eskimos might make it, they evolved to eat blubber and eyeballs(if there are any eskimos here, I hope this is not offensive, eskimos rock)


No, Eskimos wouldn't survive any better than any other humans would if they only had human flesh to eat. There is not much nutrition in a strict diet of human flesh, and no fat on people who are starving. Fat is the first resource the starving body uses up and fat is the most highly essential nutrient in meats eaten by cold climate people (and other omnivores/carnivores).

Eskimos didn't eat only blubber, they had a much more greatly varied diet than most people realize. They got all the nutrients, vitamins and minerals and all the fat they needed from all manner of land animals, birds, birds eggs, every kind of marine life and seaweeds as well as from roots, mosses, herbs, grasses and berries harvested and preserved from the tundra in the summers. They also took pre-digested lichens, grasses and mosses from the stomachs of hunted land herbivores. They cooked, smoked and fermented more foods than they ate raw. (Fermented foods are highly nutritious). However, they still had a much shorter life expectancy than those who had access to many more fruits and vegetable material. 

You might find this comparative article (4 pages) very interesting, I know I did. Here's a short excerpt:

http://discovermagazine.com/2004/oct/inuit-paradox

&#8220;Our meat was seal and walrus, marine mammals that live in cold water and have lots of fat. We used seal oil for our cooking and as a dipping sauce for food. We had moose, caribou, and reindeer. We hunted ducks, geese, and little land birds like quail, called ptarmigan. We caught crab and lots of fish&#8212;salmon, whitefish, tomcod, pike, and char. Our fish were cooked, dried, smoked, or frozen. We ate frozen raw whitefish, sliced thin. The elders liked stinkfish, fish buried in seal bags or cans in the tundra and left to ferment. And fermented seal flipper, they liked that too.&#8221;

"In the short subarctic summers, the family searched for roots and greens and, best of all from a child&#8217;s point of view, wild blueberries, crowberries, or salmonberries, which her aunts would mix with whipped fat to make a special treat called _akutuq_&#8212;in colloquial English, Eskimo ice cream."

.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

naturelover said:


> No, Eskimos wouldn't survive any better than any other humans would if they only had human flesh to eat. There is not much nutrition in a strict diet of human flesh, and no fat on people who are starving. Fat is the first resource the starving body uses up and fat is the most highly essential nutrient in meats eaten by cold climate people (and other omnivores/carnivores).
> 
> Eskimos didn't eat only blubber, they had a much more greatly varied diet than most people realize. They got all the nutrients, vitamins and minerals and all the fat they needed from all manner of land animals, birds, birds eggs, every kind of marine life and seaweeds as well as from roots, mosses, herbs, grasses and berries harvested and preserved from the tundra in the summers. They cooked and fermented just as much foods as they ate raw. However, they still had a much shorter life expectancy than those who had access to many more fruits and vegetable material. You might find this comparative article interesting (long). Here's a short excerpt:
> 
> ...


omg, I was j-o-k-i-n-g, of course I know they have a "varied" diet. But is IS more protein and fat than carbs.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> omg, I was j-o-k-i-n-g, of course I know they have a "varied" diet. But is IS more protein and fat than carbs.


Sorry my dear, I didn't think you were joking. LOL.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFDgSKbapzY[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mr.Hogwallop said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFDgSKbapzY


FYI =- pretty tasteless Monte Pyton skits on canabilism... 
(I didn't like it(but it's on topic), but it didn't have objectionable words, etc.)

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

naturelover said:


> Sorry my dear, I didn't think you were joking. LOL.


ha, it's okay...I just realized I said cannibalism wasn't a joking matter, then I made a joke about eskimos, thus being flip-floppy...sorry


----------



## KindredSpirit (Feb 16, 2006)

seedspreader said:


> Eating them?


I can't believe no one has commented on your icon yet for this cannibalism thread, "Same taste, half the fat" :rotfl:


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

No. I might resort to eating meat, even pet animals, but people? Yech. I would dig up grubs, anthills, gnaw on tree bark first.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

These threads always go the same way. We have the folks who would at least consider it, the ones who say absolutely not, and the ones who change the question (I'd eat {fill in the blank} instead).

Until you face the actual moment of truth there isn't anyway to know for sure. I can think of many, many things I'd rather wrangle with than this. In the unlikely event you even find yourself faced with such a situation you will know.

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

In reference to Seedspreader's icon:



KindredSpirit said:


> I can't believe no one has commented on your icon yet for this cannibalism thread, "Same taste, half the fat" :rotfl:


I didn't notice before you mentioned it, but there's never been a better icon for a thread like this. :goodjob:


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

A. T. Hagan: I don't think it is changing the question if you say you would eat something else instead. In my first post, I said there was no need to go around eating people if everyone would learn all the other things nature has out there for us to eat instead. I guess to answer the question exactly: NO!

I think by giving suggestions of "other" things to eat, it is another way of mental prepping for the future. Besides most of the religious folk have followed their heart by what they believe Jesus would want them to do. If their convictions are strong and true, they know they won't do it and they are sure. (Just giving the flip side here.)


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

deaconjim said:


> Under no circumstances. The worst thing that can happen to me is that I'll starve and die. Death is something I have no reason to fear, since my next life will be much better and will last for eternity.


I agree with you. I'm looking forward to eternity. So many of my relatives and friends have already passed on.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Pink_Carnation said:


> People starve to death daily and don't consider cannibalism, why would it be any different if it was us? People have starved to death simply because after a stressfull event they didn't have any food that they were used to, how many of them would be able to resort to cannibalism?
> 
> In the airplane crash in the mountains some of the people chose not to eat the bodies of the people killed on impact and they starved to death.
> 
> It would be very difficult for any of us to actually do it...I wouldn't but some will.


Just looking around at the other "survivors" and knowing that "some" of your group are waiting for the "next" person to die so that dinner can be served would be a very creepy thing. It may even become easy for people to help the "injured" reach their "eternity" status more quickly than nature had originally planned.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Pets4me said:


> A. T. Hagan: I don't think it is changing the question if you say you would eat something else instead. In my first post, I said there was no need to go around eating people if everyone would learn all the other things nature has out there for us to eat instead. I guess to answer the question exactly: NO!
> 
> I think by giving suggestions of "other" things to eat, it is another way of mental prepping for the future. Besides most of the religious folk have followed their heart by what they believe Jesus would want them to do. If their convictions are strong and true, they know they won't do it and they are sure. (Just giving the flip side here.)


 If there were other things to eat then people would be eating them. Including many things that aren't normally eaten such as tree bark. But when those things are gone or have proven useless then the essential question remains. Would you or wouldn't you?

There are no more edible wild plants at hand - they've all been found and consumed. No more squirrels, rats, mice, insects, nothing. Nothing edible left at all.

Would you or wouldn't you?

We would ALL look for other food sources first. That's a given.

There have been many instances in history where folks had to face this question. There was NOTHING left to eat. Nothing at all. Would you or wouldn't you?

We'll all find out soon enough in the unlikely event that we ever have to face the question.

.....Alan.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, but hope I never have to.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

deaconjim said:


> Under no circumstances. The worst thing that can happen to me is that I'll starve and die. Death is something I have no reason to fear, since my next life will be much better and will last for eternity.


My thoughts and feelings exactly Deaconjim.


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

A. T. Hagan: _"If there were other things to eat then people would be eating them. Including many things that aren't normally eaten such as tree bark. But when those things are gone or have proven useless then the essential question remains. Would you or wouldn't you?

There are no more edible wild plants at hand - they've all been found and consumed. No more squirrels, rats, mice, insects, nothing. Nothing edible left at all.

Would you or wouldn't you?

We would ALL look for other food sources first. That's a given.

There have been many instances in history where folks had to face this question. There was NOTHING left to eat. Nothing at all. Would you or wouldn't you?"_

My answer is still no. If there truly was nothing left to eat, no animal, bird, bug, bush, blade of grass, left to eat . . . who would want to live then anyway? If hunger turns us all insane, and we go around killing people and/or eating dead bodies - we morally won't know it and social graces will cease to exist. At that point of insanity, the insane will do anything. But to those that have their sanity, their convictions, sensitivities, or morals won't let them change just because they are hungry.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Pets4me said:


> ... If there truly was nothing left to eat, no animal, bird, bug, bush, blade of grass, left to eat . . . who would want to live then anyway? ....... to those that have their sanity, their convictions, sensitivities, or morals won't let them change just because they are hungry.


Exactly so. Throughout history there have been terrible times when people starved to death and they did not turn to cannibalism. Those few times when we know it occurred are well known because of their rarity. Even in recent decades in Africa, we see terrible pictures of starving children clinging to their starving parents but we don't hear of these people resorting to cannibalism. 

IMHO, there are worse things than death.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I seem to recall some very gruesome pictures of the bodies of Concentration Camp victims and they didn't turn to cannibalism. 

If you're willing to eat aunt Ruthie, your Dad, or your child when they die, it's not a far leap that you'd kill them to survive also...

Because ultimately... isn't that the argument here... you HAVE to survive.

Many of us are just stating that our will to survive is not greater than our will to be faithful to our convictions.

If we can't agree that humans have the capability of overcoming selfish desires, then we have no real basis for discussion anyways.

Ultimately, those who believe that, can't be held accountable for their decisions because... "it's just their nature" and "it's natural".

I don't buy that. I can't buy that.

I don't buy it when it comes to a psychopath who is a NATURAL born killer... 

I don't buy it when it comes to a pervert who is NATURALLY attracted to children...

and I don't buy it when it comes to "you never know until you face it if you'll eat someone" because it's a NATURAL instinct to survive.

History is full of people of moral integrity who didn't succumb to their baser instincts.

Granted, the wisdom of the current generation that we're just all "animals" and that my pet dog "molly" isjust as valued as children" clouds the vision of many these days, I still believe that there are people with a backbone who will hold to their faith... even when they may die for or because of it.

Call me naive, call me foolish, call me frail and in need of a crutch... but most importantly, Good Lord Jesus, find me faithful.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

KindredSpirit said:


> I can't believe no one has commented on your icon yet for this cannibalism thread, "Same taste, half the fat" :rotfl:


LOL, I tried to fit in same great taste, half the fat but it wouldn't fit.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Helianthus said:


> No. I might resort to eating meat, even pet animals, but people? Yech. I would dig up grubs, anthills, gnaw on tree bark first.


Well, I think we'd all eat something 'else' first. I think I'd just as soon go long pork as to eat one of my furbuddies. It would be too like eating a child. 

Speaking of eating pets, I'm reminded of the final scenes of the movie, "A Boy and His Dog"... an apocalyptic gripper with Don Johnson and his telepathic dog.

I could 'see' going 'peacefully into that good night' without too much rage, (apologies to D. T.) if I were alone in the world. If I had little'uns or dependents crying dry tears, I'd have to man up and get them some protein.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

No one has said anything about killing anyone. That's an entirely seperate issue.

As for cannibalism in the modern day it has happened. The Siege of Stalingrad comes to mind. Persistent reports from North Korea, the Congo, and elsewhere. They're out there if you really want to go look for them. They've been reported in this very forum in the past though they may have since been pruned.

It happens. Like it or not it happens.

Chances are that none of us here will ever have to face the question in literal fact, but it does happen.

I am tired of this issue as it's always just a replay of the previous ninety nine times it has come up. Nothing new is ever brought up so this is going to be my last post in this thread.

If and when the deal ever goes down we will know. For all the blather about "I would. I wouldn't. I'd do this, that, or the other thing" none of us can truly know until the moment of truth. Then and only then will we know for sure.

.....Alan.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

If it came to me starving to death while there is a freshly dead dude laying about....heck, meat is meat, right? Cook anything long enough with enough salt and pepper.....

That being said, with my knowledge of foraging and growing I doubt that even in the worst of times I would not be faced with that possibility.


----------



## Pets4me (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr. Hagan: I am sorry you feel we who have a different opinion are just blathering about. Perhaps you are right that out the 99 times this has previously came up the answers were similar. You have been posting since 2002, and probably are tired of the subject coming up again and again over the years. But to those who just joined this forum each year, they may have not seen all those same answers each time. So cut the rest of us some slack, and don't post if you are not interested or are bored with the topic. I think that having such thread once in a while makes us think and plan for our futures. That is not a bad thing at all!

I find it strange that for a man who appears to have some form of spirituality, you have seemed to have left God out of the picture. For those who have faith in God, if the end of the world comes, he will deliver His own, and they will not have to seek dead bodies to eat. Otherwise what kind of God are we believing in? You have also overlooked those who, in modern times, purposely choose not to eat. They don't go insane and start eating dead people, they either resume eating normal food or or they die. Those who have mindfully gone on 40 day hunger fasts also don't go around insane eating people, or those mentioned by Calico Katie. I agree with Texican that those with children depending on them will face the biggest decision regarding this topic. It's hard to look a child in the eyes and not try to find "something" for them to eat. But to reduce the rest of civilization to nothing but a bunch of "zombies", eating everyone in sight, is IMHO ridiculous. If humanity is so barbaric and that is our only "option", we might as well give it up now. Give up on our hopes, dreams, religions, and each other. By the way, if someone is so deperate to need to eat dead bodies, how do you think those dead bodies appear? In your scenerio of absolutely nothing left on the planet to eat, , "killing" _will_ be a huge factor!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

No one said there would be "nothing left to eat on the planet." That's not the way it has worked in the past when these things have happened and will not be the way they work in the future either.

I wasn't going to address this again, but you brought me in by name so I'll say this.

There have been and continue to be historical documented cases of cannibalism. Forget fiction, movies, and all that baloney. Look at the historical documented cases and the cases where it was thought to have occurred but could not be clearly proven.

Those people were, for the most part, not insane. The planet had not run out of food, but those folks trapped in a temporary situation it may as well have because it was either eat human flesh or die before relief could come. I have yet to read of a case where manna fell down from heaven to relieve anyone faced with such dire straits so you may well just figure that it was God's mercy to up and die. Or rationalize the whole thing away however you please and eat what you need to and survive.

In the unlikely event that any of us ever have to face such a situation then we will know. Saying 'yea' or 'nay' while sitting at keyboard after having had breakfast, lunch, or supper isn't going to reveal anything.

There are many, many survival situations that fall far short of cannibalism that we can spend our time and thought on.

.....Alan.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> There are many, many survival situations that fall far short of cannibalism that we can spend our time and thought on.


I agree


----------

